# Motor. Parte bobinado de arranque quemado. ¿Suprimirlo?



## patatilla (May 23, 2012)

Tengo un motor de 150 wats de una turbina de aire acondiconado.

Tiene seis bobinas dobles de arranque. 

El arranque es permanente con un condensador.

Por fallo del condensador se ha quemado una.

Si suprimo la quemada y cortocircuito sus bornes, es decir hago funcionar con once bobinas de arranque, puede funcionar mas o menos el arreglo, ¿no?.



Se trata de un motor que trabaja muy fresquito y por si acaso le pongo un interruptor centrífugo.

El A.A. tiene cincuenta años y de esto ya no hay repuesto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

¿ Y si le rehacés esa bobina ? Porque si la eliminás las otras se van a recalentar ¿ Trabajan todas en serie no ?


----------



## patatilla (May 24, 2012)

En un segundo dudo que se calentara mucho. Ya había pensado en ponerle el interruptor centrífugo.

Pero hace un rato he estado tocando y el bobinado principal se me ha interrumpido. Lo tengo crudo con la casi nula información que hay sobre bobinados.

Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2012)

¿ No se puede reemplazar el motor completo por algo parecido ?

Poné fotos así lo vermos mejor


----------



## Ariel G (May 26, 2012)

Si colega lo mejor que puedes hacer es rehacerle todo nuevo el bobinado de arranque respetando el calibre del alambre, el numero de vueltas y ponle un capacitor nuevo que el motor teniendo esa potencia lleva un capacitor de 6 microfaradios. Saludos


----------



## patatilla (May 27, 2012)

El motor es de seis polos, algo que no es lo mas habitual. Pero lo peor son los anclajes que son a medida justa del motor. Como va dentro de la turbina tendría que fabricar unos también a medida, lo que es un coñazo.

También he buscado la turbina completa, pero al ser un modelo de mas de cincuenta años sus dimensiones no son las que se venden ahora. En un sitio me dijeron que me la podrían traer no se de que pais, por lo que la clavada estaría asegurada y eso arriesgarme que cuando me la traigan no sea lo que quería.

Observando el bobinado veo que el de arranque es igual al de trabajo, excepto el desfase de 90º. Estudiando un poco estos motores al parecer el de arranque sólo sirve para alcanzar las revoluciones de trabajo. Luego no sirve de nada.

El rebobinar todo el motor de forma exacta al original lo veo misión imposible. El cableado está super apretado. 

Como también dispongo de trifásica habia pensado rebobinar pero calculando el bobinado para trifásica. Al poder prescindir del bobinado de arranque ya tendría espacio para trabajar mas cómodo para meter el bobinado trifásico.

No se al final qué voy a hacer. 

Te pego foto. No se si te puede servir de algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

Ummmmm , en esos motores , el bobinado de arranque se llama auxiliar y funciona *permanentemente* junto con un capacitor al aceite , por eso el diámetro del alambre.

¿ No te animás a desatarlo y con cuidado rehacerlo ? Solo el auxiliar ?

Tendrias que hacerte un molde para que te queden las bobinas al tamaño adecuado , el molde debe tener la característica de poder desarmarse aún cuando la tensión del bobinado lo deje apretado. O sea que no podés bobinar en un molde de madera .

Pueden ser tres maderas apiladas , entonces uno retira la del medio (a las trompadas) y entonces ya queda facil sacar la bobina.

Otra opción es *el cambio del motor completo* , con la reforma mecánica que haga falta .

Saludos !


----------



## patatilla (May 27, 2012)

Si encuentro un motor similar seguro que lo hago.

Lo de hacer un molde no habría problemas. Manejo bastante el epoxi. Pero por lo que he visto en un taller de reparación de bobinados, (actualmente cerrado por la crisis) es que cuentan los hilos, algo que he comenzado a hacer, miden la longitud de una espira, toman luego un carrete desmontable de esa medida, bobinan en aquel. Despues de dejar el estator limpio ponen cartones por el aislamiento en los surcos para seguidamente meter de un tirón cada bobina. Luego sueldan terminales, protegen con material textil y cuerda lo que sobresale de las espiras y echan barniz para terminar. Pero del dicho al hecho hay mucho trecho. Lo mejor es dejarse de películas y comprar uno nuevo. En caso contrario haré unos números sobre si lo que había pensado sobre pasarlo a trifásico funciona.

Dosmetros. Hasta hace unos días nunca me había molestado en estudiar un motor eléctrico. Casi todo lo que se lo he buscado por la Red y ha sido poco lo encontrado. Seguramente me equivoque pero según lo que he entendido es el bobinado de arranque solo sirve para eso, para arrancar el motor y acercarse a las revoluciones de trabajo. Luego no sirve de nada. Lleva un condensador O UNA RESISTENCIA en serie para tener un desfase con el bobinado principal y producir un par de giro.  Una vez alcanzadas esas revoluciones interviene un interruptor centrífugo, detector de consumo en el bobinado principal o simplemente un temporizador que interrumpe la alimentación en el bobinado auxiliar. Otros como el mío y como dices tú, continua de forma permanente alimentado. 

Puede que tengas razón, pero también puede que exista algún efecto que produzca una F.C.E.M. en ese bobinado que haga disminuir el consumo. Si sabes algo de ello, me gustaría que lo razonaras, solo por aprender.

También he leído que los motores trifásicos consumen de un 40 % a un 60 % menos que un monofásico. Si sabes algo de eso también me gustaría que lo explicaras. ¿A donde van esas pérdidas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

patatilla dijo:


> Dosmetros. Hasta hace unos días nunca me había molestado en estudiar un motor eléctrico.
> 
> Puede que tengas razón, pero también puede que exista algún efecto que produzca una F.C.E.M. en ese bobinado que haga disminuir el consumo. Si sabes algo de ello, me gustaría que lo razonaras, solo por aprender.
> 
> También he leído que los motores trifásicos consumen de un 40 % a un 60 % menos que un monofásico. Si sabes algo de eso también me gustaría que lo explicaras. ¿A donde van esas pérdidas?


 
Fijate por aquí :

http://html.rincondelvago.com/motores-de-induccion-monofasicos-asincronos.html

No es que el trifásico consuma menos , es que el monofásico tiene un menor rendimiento

Saludos !


----------



## niji1821 (Jul 12, 2014)

que diferencia hay entre un motor monofasico con capacitor e interruptor centrifugo y uno que no lo lleva interruptor y solo lleva capacitor?


----------



## fen2006 (Jul 13, 2014)

niji1821 dijo:


> que diferencia hay entre un motor monofasico con capacitor e interruptor centrifugo y uno que no lo lleva interruptor y solo lleva capacitor?


muy buena pregunta...
lo que yo se, es que un interruptor centrifugo funciona por su nombre cuando el motor alcanza el 75% de su revolución el interruptor abre el bobinado de arranque...
y los motores monofasico mayores a 3/4 de hp llevan interruptor centrifugo y los menores llevan condensadores permanentes en el arranque.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 13, 2014)

También los hay que llevan un relé de corriente en serie; si la corriente es elevada es que está parado o arrancando y conectan el condensador, cuando va a corriente normal lo desconecta. Si por lo que sea se frena vuelve a entrar el devanado de arranque.

Si anulas ese bobinado puede que funcione pero según en que posición se quede parado seguramente no arrancará. Osea que a veces irá y a veces no. Mejor busca otro motor o intenta reparar ese.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2014)

*Con interruptor centrífugo* , tienen mayor probabilidad de fallas , pero *altísimo par de arranque*.

*De capacitor permanente* , casi nunca fallan , pero *tienen menor par de arranque.*

Saludos !


----------

